# MSI GE60 Lüftermod Wartungsklappe (BETA)



## clarkathome (5. Mai 2013)

*MSI GE60 Lüftermod Wartungsklappe (BETA)*

Hallo zusammen,

heute stelle ich meinen Lüftermod des MSI GE60 vor welches ich zwecks Throttling der CPU sowie Übertaktung der Grafikkarte durchgeführt habe.

Zusätzlich zum Mod habe ich noch die original Wärmeleitpaste gegen die MX-2 von Arctic Cooling getauscht, den original Ram gegen Corsair Vengeance CL9 DDR3-1600Mhz gewechselt und die mSATA SSD Crucial CT128M4SSD3 verbaut.

Das original Gerät war das "MSI GE60-i760M245FD" die Mod ist aber auf alle anderen GE60 übertragbar, da alle dieselbe Wartungsklappe haben.

Da ich mein Notebook irgendwann in der Zukunft noch verkaufen möchte, kann es sehr einfach wieder auf den ursprünglichen Stand gebracht werden. Wir wenden unsere Mod nämlich nur auf die Wartungsklappe an.


*Die Hardware:*
Intel Core I7-3630QM
NVIDIA GTX 660M
8GB DDR3-1600 CL9


*Wir brauchen für den Mod:*


Wartungsklappe -> MSI HDD- RAM -und CPU Abdeckung für Notebook CR61 & CX61 untere Abdeckung cover d
12mm Lüfter mit 2000rpm -> Scythe Kaze Jyu Slim Lüfter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
3Pin auf USB Adapter -> Phobya Adapter USB Extern auf 3Pin Lüfter 30cm: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Standfüße möglichst hoch -> bluelounge Cool Feet Laptop-Füße: Amazon.de: Elektronik
*
Kosten Gesamt:

*Etwa 50 € inkl. Versandkosten.*


Werkzeuge:*


Bohrmaschine für 4 Bohrlöcher
Großer Lochbohrer-Aufsatz
Schleifaufsatz zum entfernen von (scharfen) Kanten
*
Schritte zum Ziel:*

*Alle Arbeiten passieren bei demontierter Wartungsklappe und auf eigene Gefahr !!*

Wir müssen zuerst die perfekte Position des Lüfters finden und anzeichnen. Ich habe den Lüfter über alle Heatpipes sowie den Grafikkarten-Ram positioniert um diesen später ohne Schäden zu übertakten.

Das anzeichnen funktioniert am besten indem man den Lüfter auf die gewünschte position legt und innen mit einem Bleistift dem Plastikrand folgt.

Nun kann man die 4 Löcher für die Lüfterschrauben durch die vorgegebenen Löcher hindurch bohren um die Löcher direkt richtig positioniert zu haben.


*Ergebnisse:*

Furmark

GPU vorher: 79 Grad bei voller Lautstärke
GPU nachher: 76 Grad bei viel geringerer Lautstärke


AIDA Stability Test:

CPU vorher: 91 Grad + Throttling bei GPU auslastung + Hohe Lautstärke
CPU nachher: 87 Grad ohne Throttling und Leiser


Idlewerte:

Motherboard: 28 Grad
CPU: 49 Grad
GPU: 28 Grad
SSD: 31 Grad
HDD: 27 Grad


*Fazit:*

Es hat sich gelohnt, dass zu Anfang erwähnte Throttling bei voller Auslastung tritt nicht mehr auf und der sonst freiliegende Grafikkarten-Ram wird nun mit einem Luftstrom gekühlt. Darüber hinaus ist die Lautstärke auf ein angenehmes Niveau gesunken.

Die GPU konnte auf 1150 Mhz Core Takt und 3000 Mhz Ram Takt übertaktet werden.

MfG

Clark


----------



## Knarrenheidi (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MSI GE60 Lüftermod Wartungsklappe (BETA)*

Danke für den Beitrag, stark . 

Habe auch ein ähnliches MSI Notebook, nervt schon diese Office Lüfter-An-Aus.

Mal sehen was sich tun lässt. Grüße


----------



## flotus1 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MSI GE60 Lüftermod Wartungsklappe (BETA)*

Bevor hier noch jemand sein Notebook zersägt könnte man es noch mit einem normalen Notebook-Stand mit Lüfter versuchen.
Vielleicht nicht ganz so effektiv wie mit einem Loch im Boden des Notebooks, dafür deutlich unkomplizierter.
Stands & KÃ¼hler Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ricoroci (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MSI GE60 Lüftermod Wartungsklappe (BETA)*

Ich habe das deutlich flachere GS60 mit der 970m und dem i7 und ich muss sagen, bei mir drosselt gar nichts.


----------



## iTzZent (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MSI GE60 Lüftermod Wartungsklappe (BETA)*

Da das glaube ich dir nicht so ganz  Selbst bei meinem GT70 mit 180W Netzteil (du hast nur 150W), i7-4700MQ und einer GTX980M wird unter maximaler Belastung (Intel XTU Stresstest + Furmark) recht stark gedrosselt. Beim normalen spielen bekommt man davon natürlich nichts mit, ausser das sich das Akku entlädt, denn das wird von MSI als extra Stromquelle eingesetzt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MSI GE60 Lüftermod Wartungsklappe (BETA)*

Jap mein ehemaliges GE60 mit i7 4700hq und GTX860m hat ebenfalls die CPU beim zocken gedrosselt. Merkt man deutlich in GTA 5 nach einer Zeit.


----------



## ricoroci (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MSI GE60 Lüftermod Wartungsklappe (BETA)*

Also im HWiNFO OSD ist davon nichts zu sehen.
GPU ist meist voll ausgelastet, die CPU bei ca. 60-70%, je nach Spiel.
Aber runter gedrosselt wird nicht, der Takt schwankt leicht (+/- 20-50MHz), aber keine echten Throttle-Einbrüche.
Spiele auch ohne zusätzlichem Lüfter, steht nur auf einer Metalloberfläche mit 1cm Abstandshalter.
Das ist aber nur, um nicht mit der Bettdecke zu konfrontieren^^


----------



## iGameKudan (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MSI GE60 Lüftermod Wartungsklappe (BETA)*

Bei meinem 3630QM wird beim Spielen nix gedrosselt - der taktet durchgehend mit 3.2GHz. In Prime drosselt er nur leicht, taktet dann noch mit 3,0-3,1GHz. Bei 87° oder so. 
Die 7970M liegt auch bei etwa 74°.

Hatte aber auch mal ein MSI GE40, das hat den 4702MQ unter Last auf bis zu 2.4GHz bei 95° gedrosselt - die 760M blieb aber recht kühl... 76°. Trotzdem war das Notebook sau laut - aber wenn so ein flottes Notebook dann nur 1.9cm hoch gebaut ist...


----------

